# White bass 3-2-15



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Ran out today solo and saw a buddy wade fishing for some whites.......picked him up and we commenced to catching some decent fish.....ended up with 34 females 16 males and a bonus black bass....2 hours or so and we were done......fun trip....


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*pics*

Sorry pics would not upload rotated.....help me out....thanks


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work....can't beat those results


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

Good stringer of whites! 
What creek/area?


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

How do you tell the difference between males and females?

Is it just based on size or are there other identifiers?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice catch!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice catch wtg


----------



## Rippin'em (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice catch and rig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Here ya go. 
Impressive haul buddy.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Guess the females made it up there, we caught all males there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Thats a mess of fish WTG.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*males vs female white bass*

I usually can tell from the body of the females being wider from dorsal to belly......but if unsure lightly push on the belly.....if white liquid/sperm comes out it is a male......if it continues to stay red it's a female......if you are practicing catch and release I wouldn't recommend doing this


----------



## mista (Aug 27, 2014)

Mmmmmm good


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

**** ,,,tommy aka the fish dr,,lol good to know but either way they fry the same ,,,


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*females*

Rusty your correct they fry up the same but I eat the fish eggs/roe......hard to get those from the males....lol


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

what in the world ... are you kidding me ,,, I must know how do you cook it ,,, ...now this is going to be interesting


----------



## mista (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say cook with fire


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I guess that's better than cooking with ice cubes


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Growing up, my mom would fry them up same as the fillets. Didn't matter if they were from a bass, catfish, crappie etc.. they went into the grease too.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

******* caviar? 

Pair it with a good Milwaukee's Best. I'd go current year on that though. Vintage just isn't the same. BELIEVE ME.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Fish eggs fry are awsome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I know exactly were you caught those. When I was kid and no one ever fished there, it wasnt uncommon to catch 2-4 hundred in a day. But now every one fishes there!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*fish eggs*

Fry them as you would fillets.....last night I put them on a foil pan with lemon, butter and Worcestershire......seasoned with Louisiana crawfish seasoning......smoked on the pit with mesquite wood......awesome


----------



## Castaway216 (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice stringer of whites! wtg


----------

